# I 'm back guys hello



## alexvega (Jun 8, 2019)

hi everyone, do you mind  remind me, the steps to post a picture, and how to uploaded. thanks


----------



## turkeybacon (Jun 8, 2019)

Welcome back. The fastest and easiest way for me has been to use the tapatalk app. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## REHH (Jun 8, 2019)

You might be exceeding the file size limits, i have to select the lowest resolution in my camera to work.


----------



## alexvega (Jun 8, 2019)

turkeybacon said:


> Welcome back. The fastest and easiest way for me has been to use the tapatalk app.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk



thanks, but i wanna do it like i did before. do you might if explain to me ?
thks


----------



## Arnold (Jun 9, 2019)

Rather than use the Quick Reply you click on Go Advanced.


----------



## alexvega (Jun 9, 2019)

Prince said:


> Rather than use the Quick Reply you click on Go Advanced.



I got the app! Thks


Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## ironlion (Jun 24, 2019)

welcome to IMF


----------



## alexvega (Jun 24, 2019)

ironlion said:


> welcome to IMF



Thanks brother 


Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## brazey (Jun 26, 2019)

Welcome back....​


----------



## anabolicraw (Jul 1, 2019)

Welcome back.


----------

